# Smith helmets



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

That's good to hear. I'm on the fence about riding with a helmet. I hear good things about the maze helmet, so I may head to REI to check em out


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

Eli, buy the Maze. I own it, and I forget I am wearing it. It doesn't sling with your head like a whip. It is nice and attached. But seriously, there was a guy at our school who used to be a great snowboarder, and he never wore a helmet. Did insane flips, crazy spins... and then he smashed his head on the knuckle of a jump. He got a massive concussion and is was not allowed to snowboard. Not meaning to be a preacher or anything, as I'm sure you've heard of much worse. but the Maze is about the weight of two beanies, it is very well worth the money. It has survived a head-on wall ride collision with me last year.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

He's right the maze is super light and low profile! You won't even realize you are wearing it!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, Im finally convinced lol. After years of riding without a helmet, I had a nasty moment bombing through glades in tahoe last season. I got wacked in the head soooo freakin hard with a branch. I laughed about it then, but on the flight home realized how lucky I had gotten.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

eli783 said:


> Thanks guys, Im finally convinced lol. After years of riding without a helmet, I had a nasty moment bombing through glades in tahoe last season. I got wacked in the head soooo freakin hard with a branch. I laughed about it then, but on the flight home realized how lucky I had gotten.


Very good to hear.

Something to keep in mind guys; 

a helmet should be replaced after any significant collision.

We all definitely don't have the money to replace it as much as we should, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

The maze is super light and looks good low profile etc. the only knock is the lack of ventilation compared to others. 

Wearing a helmet for sure makes sense. It will help protect your skull from getting cracked -where it won't be as effective is in the concussion side of things...might lessen the impact but brain trauma is still brain trauma and helmets are limited in what they can do to lessen the risks in this area.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I can attest to just how light and balanced the Smith Maze is, I've definitely experienced moments where I've forgotten I had it on.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

scotty100 said:


> where it won't be as effective


.. But still effective.


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

As far as ventilation goes, my maze ventilates super well. I had it on for an 8 hour long session and I could still feel the wind coming in. it is the best helmet I've ever worn- through 3 different sports.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I've heard the maze helmets have issues with the goggles slipping out of the clip? is it that big of an issue? I'm looking at a Smith Maze now that's a pretty good price.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

MikeCL said:


> I've heard the maze helmets have issues with the goggles slipping out of the clip? is it that big of an issue? I'm looking at a Smith Maze now that's a pretty good price.


Never had that problem with mine.

The one thing I have noticed is that the clip on the band of the goggles (I have the I/OSs) is right where the Maze clip is. But easy to adjust out of the way.

Oh my helmet model is a few seasons old so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I noticed the same thing. Seems like they have specifically addressed their helmets to fit better over a beanie/toque. My older Maze helmet fits over a beanie but it's clearly not designed for that. The newer ones fit much better and I'm considering either a newer Maze or there's another new model that I dig, can't remember the name, but the Maze is so flippin' light I'm not sure I want to deviate from that one...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Was checking these out yesterday, maybe next paycheck...Anyone know if they will accept a pair of electric eg2 goggles?


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I was debating this or the Bern Watts Hard Hat. I liked how some Smith helmets had a micro adjust, not sure if the Maze has it. I ended up getting the Bern for like $42

This is my first helmet and I love it. I've ridden in it all season so far and keep wondering why I didn't try one sooner. It kept me warmer than a hat and I was able to control the vent with a removable vent cover. I was feeling bad for the guys that didn't have a helmet. I've crashed a few times just washing out and it's different not hitting your head in a good way. I don't know how many times I've lost my hat and goggles up hill from a crash. I know I've gotten at least one concussion. Anyhow I think you should consider a helmet as much as snowboard boots as far as gear.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I ordered the Smith maze this morning from Amazon, given I'm in no rush and a upcoming holiday I opted for free 2 day, the small should fit me since my head is about 22-23 in.

I was in REI today to pick up a binding tool and beanie I happen to notice a women's helmet looked just like the maze, I did not look in detail but I can't remember if it had micro adjust, I can't say for sure but I want to say no


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

freshy said:


> Was checking these out yesterday, maybe next paycheck...Anyone know if they will accept a pair of electric eg2 goggles?


Eg2 will fit with the maze. 

The Smith Allure is the women's model of the maze.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

mb889 said:


> Eg2 will fit with the maze.


Thanks, good to know.


----------



## paul (Dec 5, 2012)

I have either the 2010 or 11 maze and don't regret it. It's light, warm and comfortable. 

In regards to the clip for the goggles, they stay on fine while you're wearing them, but if you take them off they won't hang from the clip because the clip for the strap opens towards the ground. Why they didn't make it so that we beat gravity I don't know, but it wouldn't stop me from buying another one.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

That's no big deal about the clip, I should be getting mine on Thursday.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Honey Badger said:


> It has survived a head-on wall ride collision with me last year.


time to throw it out and buy a new one if you haven't already...


----------



## bodero (Jan 16, 2013)

Considering either the Maze or the Bern Watts. Thinking the Maze as it sounds like it will be lighter. 

Does the Maze work well the VZ Feenom goggles?


----------

